# How much oil in a 1995 V6?



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

I forget.

How much oil do I use for an oil change for my 1995 Nissan XE V6 engine?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

hublocker said:


> I forget.
> 
> How much oil do I use for an oil change for my 1995 Nissan XE V6 engine?


3.4 liters WITH oil filter or 3.6 quarts (US).


----------



## Marcus (Mar 28, 2004)

Well, my 4 cylinder 95' takes 3.8 liters with oil filter so I would think it would be a bit more than that.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Marcus said:


> Well, my 4 cylinder 95' takes 3.8 liters with oil filter so I would think it would be a bit more than that.


I follow my owner's manual and it says 3.4 liters or 3.6 quarts. 

Maybe it's the size of the crankcase that dictates the amount of oil to pour in.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Heck, I just change the filter, dump in four quarts and fire it up. Works for me.


----------

